# New BMW 5 Series Opti-Guard



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All

Welcome to another write up, thank you for taking the time to view this thread

First off I would like to thank the owner for driving a fair way to use my service and staying for the day to watch and also Gordon from defined details for coming to help with the car around 26 man hours went it to this.

The car is a brand new BMW 5 Series with 550 miles on the clock.

Car was protected with Opti-Guard
Wheels with Carpro Finest 
Inside cleaned and leather with DR leather and Ltt protector

Car on arrival 
































Wheels cleaned and iron x









Snow foam and all gaps cleaned








Whole car received tar remover









Iron X applied to bodywork









Car was dried and pictures taken of some of the defects it looked like the dealer had already had a go on the one side there were varied rds as well.




































































































Over a 100 pictures were taken of finished left here is a selection the car had a strange milky look to the paint when it come in but as you can see it left looking rather nice.




































































































Opti-Guard being applied









Wheels cleaned and Carpro Finest used


















Arches cleaned and dressed









Some reflection shots.








































































Thank you once again

If anyone is interested in a new car package this will soon be on my website with Opti-Guard.

There is also a personal guarantee...

http://freepdfhosting.com/29439bcd31.pdf

Regards

Lee


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job but her in doors is a corpprate solicitor and basically you are covering nothing, she said a total opt out clause in any eventuality. Basically a useless warranty.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice job but her in doors is a corpprate solicitor and basically you are covering nothing, she said a total opt out clause in any eventuality. Basically a useless warranty.


Well, I am sorry you feel like that, as I said this is a personal warranty if bird poo does go through the paint i will repair it for free no quibble.

I am offering this for my clients as firstly I am confident in the product and secondly I take pride in the work I produce, there are lots of main dealers that offer warranties etc which they never stick to or can get out of. I care for my clients and want to ensure they have the same level of confidence as myself and will see them right, it's not my attitude to tell people where to go so with out knowing how I work I find that post quite insulting


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Never ever desputed your work just the wording of your warranty leaving your self wide open, was just trying to help you with the wording.
I use this product as well as others and never offer any guaranteed warranty more than 6 months.
As said was not having a dig just from a solicitor reading it you have a warranty clause all in your favour.

You are free to remove the posts if needs be.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Never ever desputed your work just the wording of your warranty leaving your self wide open, was just trying to help you with the wording.
> I use this product as well as others and never offer any guaranteed warranty more than 6 months.
> As said was not having a dig just from a solicitor reading it you have a warranty clause all in your favour.
> 
> You are free to remove the posts if needs be.


Thank you for the clarification, as I said, I beleive in the product and my services and wanted to offer a honest warranty. Too many out there get out of warranties anyway they can but hopefully this warranty will never have to be used if the right information on aftercare is given to the client afterwards.

This car belongs to a detailing world member and he saw the effort that goes in to a protection detail, I dont want this thread to turn in to a debate about warranties please pm me if anyone has any questions.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great reflections! Nice work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I know you mentioned about the guarantee a while back Lee. Brave move but one that if you have trialled teh product to death and have confidence with, why not? The t&c's are quite simple but seem to cover all the mains things so good for you braving it:thumb:
As for the finish. The car looks stunning.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That car looks great and we can all see the work involved in providing that quality of service. A good job well presented.

That picture size is good for viewing, thank-you


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

*A quick note from the owner of the car.*

Lee & Gordon did a tremendous job. I spent the whole day and can vouch for the effort that has gone into getting the end results.

While I appreciate that the warranties (and the associated legalities) may not be to everyone's liking; the fact that _Lee is even offering a warranty speaks volumes about the commitment of the detailer and his confidence in the product._

Most detailers are not large enterprises; they are all small business ventures - so their reputation is their biggest asset. These forums serve to guide customers about their business.

All I can say is, I had a great day out with Lee & Gordon and learnt a lot about detailing and car care. Also realised the effort it takes to make a car look good.
I also have to say that Gordon is a storehouse of knowledge about cars (and not just about detailing) and his sense of humour is wicked. We had many a laugh on the day.

All in all, *I have no hesitation in recommending Lee Davies for his detailing services* - both his work and his passion for perfection are exemplary.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

The product has been proven well passed 2 years so I wouldn't expect any dramas there. It's good for the client because if anything unexpected happens like it not bonding they have peace of mind you'll fix it. 

Of course the warranty has clauses to protect you from clients mistreatment, but the way I read it you are guaranteeing the products performance and your workmanship.

And nice detail by the way!


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Lee,

I also have a Sophisto Grey F10. Can I ask what polish combo you used to do the paint correction?

Thanks

Oh, and awesome job!!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to write this car up Lee. It was a pleasure as always to work alongside you and you hospitality as always. But asking me to wax those legs on an evening was a bit much. :lol:
I have no doubt in the warranty offer with opti guard, as from personal experience. I know you are a man of your word and you have carried out extensive tests with this product.



GSPannu said:


> *A quick note from the owner of the car.*
> 
> Lee & Gordon did a tremendous job. I spent the whole day and can vouch for the effort that has gone into getting the end results.
> 
> ...


I also wish to take this opportunity to thank the owner for giving us the opportunely to detailing his lovely car. You are a really sound bloke and with a real passion and enthusiasm for detailing. It was a pleasure to meet you and wish you well in the future. Hopefully we will meet up once more, somewhere within the UK. You kind comment are very much appreciated and it makes all the long hours worthwhile.
Gordon.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The finished car looks great. Opti-Guard has been around for long enough to prove it's worth but to my mind the most important thing is the car looks a lot better and the customer is happy


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

Gordon & Lee:

Thanks for your comments. I do hope to catch you guys sometime. And as i aid before, it was a great day out with you 2 guys…

Lee: Wax the car, not the legs


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking very good


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

mirra_finish said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> I also have a Sophisto Grey F10. Can I ask what polish combo you used to do the paint correction?
> 
> ...


To be honest 3 different combos were used depending on what needed taking out though will always use least aggressive and only step up when needed on a section this way not removing lots of paint from all over trying to save time.

The F10 was nice paint to work on its just one big car to get round.



GSPannu said:


> *A quick note from the owner of the car.*
> 
> Lee & Gordon did a tremendous job. I spent the whole day and can vouch for the effort that has gone into getting the end results.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very kind words means a lot it was good having you spend the day with us and seeing the work that really does go in to doing a car the right way was also good to have Gordon join me for a detail though to much interest going on in my legs and no i dont wax them 

kind Regards

Lee


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning finish guys and a superb effort in one day! :doublesho

The owner is justifiably over the moon and that says it all! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Stunning finish guys and a superb effort in one day! :doublesho
> 
> The owner is justifiably over the moon and that says it all! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


we say one day we started at just after 9 in the morning and got home at gone 3 in the morning then went to megiars day come back did a few little bits leather etc (inside the car) and owner picked it up around 5 the coating needs 12 hours before going out.

So between us a fair few hours were spent on it the new bmw really feel never ending but nice easy panels as such no really akward shapes.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work (as usual) Lee 

Honour, ethics & a moral responsibility with the guarantee, nice one fella :thumb:


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Stunning finish guys and a superb effort in one day! :doublesho
> 
> The owner is justifiably over the moon and that says it all! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yes, guys. I am quite impressed by the effort Lee & Gordon put in it. Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

It is new now, :thumb:.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Car looks great loving the finish on wheels


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Opti guard looks a top product. Great job guys car looks stunning finished 



Chris


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work lee not good paint for only 500 miles nice turneround


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work guys. Glad you managed to get it done for him. Looks stunning :thumb:


----------

